# Ugliest CURRENT bikes



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

We all know that there have been some fugly DH bikes over the years. In your opinions what is the CURRENT most ugly bike?

My vote goes for the Karpiel Armageddon or Apocalypse

Some others made by Lapierre, Orange, or the Corsair Crown aren't too far behind though.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Mongoose Boot'r.... 

End of Thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

orange single pivots


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Any of the new Norcos.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

asin said:


> Any of the new Norcos.


glad i wasn't the one to say it. There are definitely worse out there but the norcos are getting pretty bad


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

Brooklyn Machine Works SR8 cool but fugly


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

Chumba EVO is fugly


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I've always thought Lapierres looked great:










I think the Mongoose and Norco line is pretty ugly. Konas are generally ugly too, but I think the Chumba EVO takes the cake.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Since everyone says my bike's ugly on here, I'll say it first... My Flatline.

BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


sadly thats been the trend lately...


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

mountain_yj said:


> We all know that there have been some fugly DH bikes over the years. In your opinions what is the CURRENT most ugly bike?
> 
> My vote goes for the Karpiel Armageddon or Apocalypse
> 
> Some others made by Lapierre, Orange, or the Corsair Crown aren't too far behind though.


u got very different taste to mine...

I think they're ok lookin... the Lapierre is pretty nice n clean lookin..

i'd go with norco being the MOST ugly imo


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

the chumba evo takes the cake for me


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

hate to say it but, the kona stinky is gross lookin

looks under-engineered with that massive reverse swingarm


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

post 07 Kona stinky's, well not the actual bike, but the paint jobs and decals look hideous, especially the 09 Bass paintjob

The new 09 Specialized SX's and Bighits, as well as the 09 Norco's. The curved tubes make them look crap compared to previous models

And probably the old style transition Preston FR


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I love Kona but the paint on the Bass is pretty bad. I also think any of those g-box or similar looking bikes are fugly too.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

2-stage elite 9 FTW:


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Mongoose Boot'r....
> 
> End of Thread.


Ya, that's prety bad...


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i love the look or orange SP's

and for the record i actually like the new norcos (well the 2010 ones i have seen)

im not 100% sure whether in my mind the 2010 giant faith is ugly, but those are yet to be realised bikes.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Karpiel Apocalypse looks pretty cool, whereas the Armageddon just looks weird. My vote would be the Nicolai Lambda. That thing is just :sad:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


Welcome to internet forums


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Your bike.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Mongoose Boot'r....
> 
> End of Thread.


Doesn't Nyle ride one of those?


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

bionicon-------------anything
norco-----------------anything
09 speciaized bighit
09 specialized sx
09 trek top fuel
09 cannondale perp
09 cannondale judge
09 cannondale moto
--- Chumba evo


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

ridefreeride said:


> bionicon-------------anything
> norco-----------------anything
> 09 speciaized bighit
> 09 specialized sx
> ...


you're a f*cker.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't believe noone's mentioned the Brooklyn Machine Works Race Link.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I've always thought Lapierres looked great:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. (the Lapierre.) Norco Empire 5 is pretty cool, don't you think?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Since everyone says my bike's ugly on here, I'll say it first... My Flatline.
> 
> BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


I was going to mention the Flatline, even though I hate to because I freakin love Rocky Mountain bikes.

Another for me would be the Trek Session 7 and 77 (or any bike with that Horst link type rear suspesion..Ellsworth, Kona Coiler, etc.). I know they work well, but they are rather ugly.

I don't think it's ugly per se, nor is it a DH bike, but the Evil Imperial is definitely effed up looking.

I don't think the Evo is ugly though. To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Can't believe noone's mentioned the Brooklyn Machine Works Race Link.


F that, dont just limit it the the Race Link. The SR6, SR8 AND the Race Link are ALL fugly. Chumba Evo takes second. Orange takes third. Versus blitz with the ugly ass swingarm gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> The Karpiel Apocalypse looks pretty cool, whereas the Armageddon just looks weird. My vote would be the Nicolai Lambda. That thing is just :sad:


you beat me to it that was going to be my submission


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Can't believe noone's mentioned the Brooklyn Machine Works Race Link.


I guess they're an acquired taste. I love mine.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> you beat me to it that was going to be my submission


:skep: 
That thing makes baby jeebus cry.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

the paint scheme isn't helping either


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Since everyone says my bike's ugly on here, I'll say it first... My Flatline.
> 
> BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


I rarely read anything over at pinkbike. Usually i stay here. What gave me the idea was a picture of an older Karpiel and a couple others on here none the less.

The square tubing of the rear link is what i don't like on the Lapierre. I just hate the look of lots of square tubing on a bike. Nicolai is a good example


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

The new Mountain Cycle Fury, its just awful, reminds me of a toned down 05 big hit


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> you're a f*cker.


 sorry man everyone I know says they ride nice and everything but I just dont like the cluttered link thingy.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

just a few more...

Delta 7 Arantix
Ellsworth Dare
bikes by Calfee Designs( those weird wood/bamboo bikes)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> F that, dont just limit it the the Race Link. The SR6, SR8 AND the Race Link are ALL fugly. Chumba Evo takes second. Orange takes third. Versus blitz with the ugly ass swingarm gets an honorable mention.


Ill give you the new non-Doc bikes are a mite fugly, but the Race Link is sex, you must have smoked some trailside weedz......


----------



## wirly (Jun 15, 2004)

mountain_yj said:


> We all know that there have been some fugly DH bikes over the years. In your opinions what is the CURRENT most ugly bike?
> 
> My vote goes for the Karpiel Armageddon or Apocalypse
> 
> Some others made by Lapierre, Orange, or the Corsair Crown aren't too far behind though.


Hmm, I'm not sure what you mean by "CURRENT"when you pick the Armageddon and Apocalypse as your examples. True, the Army just got an "update" in design, but is pretty similar in appearance to what it's been for 10 years, and the 'Lypse is exactly the same as it was 8+ years ago (albeit updated dropouts).

I agree about the orange, and I'd say the Demos look quite like poo, along with the Mongoose EC-D

With choices like you made, I'd be interested in what you think looks good. 
I like the Army, Canfield Jedi, V10, M6 pretty well.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

FTW

http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2009/07/2010-specialized-p3.html


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Another vote for the Chumba Evo.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

wirly said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what you mean by "CURRENT"when you pick the Armageddon and Apocalypse as your examples. True, the Army just got an "update" in design, but is pretty similar in appearance to what it's been for 10 years, and the 'Lypse is exactly the same as it was 8+ years ago (albeit updated dropouts).
> 
> I agree about the orange, and I'd say the Demos look quite like poo, along with the Mongoose EC-D
> 
> ...


I like things a little less complicated. I like Transition's designs in many of their bikes. I like the Banshee Scythe, Morewood makes some good looking bikes. Cove shocker and STD. The intense 951 and Socom both look good.

What i mean by current is what's currently available for this year, or very recently/near future. Im sure we could all go back and look at some of the older bikes and find some way uglier then what is available on the market. **** it's hard to narrow it down now, imagine what it would be like looking at bikes from the past, hope that explains my logic:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

DJ Giggity said:


> FTW
> 
> http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2009/07/2010-specialized-p3.html


How about WTF 
http://www.sinisterbikes.com/wtf.php


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

The new Norcos are simply the ugliest bikes I have seen in a while. Saw a brand new one out on the hill today and it was Gawd Awful.

The BMW is a cool bike, but in an ugly industrial kind of way.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

The new Norcos are simply the ugliest bikes I have seen in a while. Saw a brand new one out on the hill today and it was Gawd Awful.

The BMW is a cool bike, but in an ugly industrial kind of way.

Honestly, the Nicolai posted earlier is vomitous!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

mountain_yj said:


> How about WTF
> http://www.sinisterbikes.com/wtf.php


dude that is a trials bike, that is how they are supposed to look, and I think that is a damn nice one. you want dh? The sinister f-bomb is debatable in the looks department, but undeniably stiff, lightweight, and strong, which makes in beautiful imo.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Beauty is surely in the eye of the beholder... I see lotsa Orange haters here, but I think my '02 Patriot looks badass... It's got the flat grey finish- sort of an industrial/battleship kind of look. The strangeness of some designs isn't nearly as ugly as some companies' choice of colors and paint schemes- a few Konas and Specialized come to mind, I'm sure there are a lot more.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

mountain_yj said:


> I just hate the look of lots of square tubing on a bike. Nicolai is a good example


I kinda like the look of square tubing....actually it looks DAMN SIIIICK.
















New Noodle Norcos, however, just look sickly. And the Chumba EVO is pretty ugly. I'm not a personal fan of the rear linkages of the Specialised either.


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

rodel said:


> Chumba EVO is fugly


Yup, the Chumba is the ugliest thing I've ever laid eyes on. And that statement is coming from a guy who rides ugly bikes! The Chumba is the Brian Peppers of bikes...


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

nicolai nucleon dh


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Magsrgod said:


> The new Mountain Cycle Fury, its just awful, reminds me of a toned down 05 big hit


there not that new.thats just the new version.only change is the colour and logo's and head angle
i like mine 

kona stinkies are ugly IMO


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

ridefreeride said:


> nicolai nucleon dh


Holy f*ck!

but the new version, the TFR, looks a lot better. Compare:










to










But still ugly.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Flystagg said:


> dude that is a trials bike, that is how they are supposed to look, and I think that is a damn nice one. you want dh? The sinister f-bomb is debatable in the looks department, but undeniably stiff, lightweight, and strong, which makes in beautiful imo.


I know, the FTW just made me think of WTF, and that's what came to mine, hence the


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Ill give you the new non-Doc bikes are a mite fugly, but the Race Link is sex, you must have smoked some trailside weedz......


indeed. the racelink is a sexy beast.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

the versus weapon x is an abomination.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Holy f*ck!
> 
> but the new version, the TFR, looks a lot better. Compare:
> 
> ...


 just a little bit


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Nick_M2R said:


> post 07 Kona stinky's, well not the actual bike, but the paint jobs and decals look hideous, especially the 09 Bass paintjob
> 
> The new 09 Specialized SX's and Bighits, as well as the 09 Norco's. The curved tubes make them look crap compared to previous models
> 
> And probably the old style transition Preston FR


Kona really needs to redesign their logo and paint schemes on their bikes. When I see one now all I can think of is 1998 for some reason.



mountain_yj said:


> How about WTF
> http://www.sinisterbikes.com/wtf.php


Pointing out "ugly" DH bikes....not your strong suit.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

cyrix said:


> Pointing out "ugly" DH bikes....not your strong suit.


Go up a few posts. I pointed out what i like and why. How about you chime in with an opinion on a bike, not somebody elses opinions. Point of thread, YOUR opinions on bikes, not what other people like or don't.

And again the WTF was there as a play on FTW, again hence the


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Holy f*ck!
> 
> but the new version, the TFR, looks a lot better. Compare:
> 
> ...


who would design a build as ugly as that green thing?


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

mountain_yj said:


> Go up a few posts. I pointed out what i like and why. How about you chime in with an opinion on a bike, not somebody elses opinions. Point of thread, YOUR opinions on bikes, not what other people like or don't.
> 
> And again the WTF was there as a play on FTW, again hence the


Relax. Don't be like gruntled and flip **** . I wasn't attacking you. I'm capable of accepting opinions on bike design  We all like our bikes and we all hate our certain bikes.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

ridefreeride said:


> nicolai nucleon dh


I was wondering where the bar off my chainsaw went!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Magsrgod said:


> I was wondering where the bar off my chainsaw went!


I know, right? (I wonder if Nicolai would make chaisaws as good as Stihl? prolly not)
It looks to me like it's a piece that goes on the end of some machine on an assembly line at a mass production factory.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

does anybody else really like ugly bikes?


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Spec demo, how many chainstays and pivot bearings does that thing really need. the paint schmes on them really don't help.


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

Flystagg said:


> you beat me to it that was going to be my submission


Nicolais are beautiful from an engineering point of view. They are pure function. No compromising the design to appease percieved style.


----------



## Mattoid (Aug 1, 2006)

http://nsmb.com/3191-norco-bling-for-2010/


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> 2-stage elite 9 FTW:


Any fuglier and it would be considered a criminal offense...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chumba15 said:


> who would design a build as ugly as that green thing?


Who would _ride _a build as ugly as that?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mattoid said:


> http://nsmb.com/3191-norco-bling-for-2010/


The 2010s actually look really good.



> Nicolais are beautiful from an engineering point of view. They are pure function. No compromising the design to appease percieved style.


Yeah, but most people don't give a sh1t about how they engineer it, just that it looks sweet and rides without pedal bob.  The Lambda does NOT fit in to that category.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

chumba evo ftw.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Great, now I'm hungry. Haha.

I'd have to say my Demo wasn't the purtiest thing until I pulled the stickers off of it. Now it's hawt.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Holy hell those Nicolais are disgusting.


I know Canfields are killer rides, but The One/Can-Diggle are fuglyass bikes IMO. They make me puke in my mouth a little every time I see one. One of my best riding buds has one so I puke a lot. 

Full disclosure: I ride an '07 Demo 7 with the Tattoo paint job, and I love it.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

cast aluminum empire dh bike


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

krutor


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

holy pile of crap. Is that swing arm made by crank bros, it reminds me of a scaled up cobalt crank arm. I suppose it would make a passable huck machine, but with that bb height not much else.









btw that sandwich looks delicious


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

ridefreeride said:


> krutor


Dude, all their bikes are pretty nauseating


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bucksaw87 said:


> does anybody else really like ugly bikes?


Me I think. There's a few bikes mentioned that I've always liked...:skep:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm diggin' the Empire AP1, but that Krutor is a fackin' behemoth!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

You can't have the Empire on this list. Seriously.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

The brutal industrial look of the Nics is love or hate but there are a lot you love it... some of their more recent efforts are more refined but personally I prefer the old girder approach. We should be thankful that there are so many design choices or it would be a very boring world!

I have seen the empire dh in the flesh and it is a thing of beauty - no way that should be anywhere near this thread. the lamabda can stay though.. no denying it’s a bit of a beast.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok I was really trying to say that the empire was weird I meen it doesnt have frame tubes it has creepy I beam thingys instead. I think its more weird than ugly.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> :skep:
> That thing makes baby jeebus cry.


I dont dislike the design, but those colours are fugly on a frame that is already wierd by itself


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Since everyone says my bike's ugly on here, I'll say it first... My Flatline.
> 
> BTW, thanks for another Pinkbike thread.


I dont know why everybody says flatlines are ugly. I actually like them a lot and after going up to whislter and renting one, i realized that it also works pretty damn well :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

any mountain cycle FS ever. goddamn, those are ugly pieces of crap. they look like walmart bikes.

2000th post, and what a gem!


----------



## andrewGK (Jul 28, 2009)

Ridiculously sexy Mountain Bike.

GT Fury. 35 pounds of pure sexyness.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

ridefreeride said:


> cast aluminum empire dh bike


i thought they were mag


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

ridefreeride said:


> krutor


WTF is that, i hope that thing only has 4" of travel with a shock that small.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Here would be my list and i can't believe no one else has mentioned the first one.

Lahar's DH bike 
Anything from mountain cycle (look like walmart bikes)
anything from Norco
older specialized bighits

i love nicolai's but that one above is pretty ugly


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

What is Lahar's DH bike


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

http://www.rotorburn.com/image.php?image=088a8d8ab3.jpg:skep:


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

mountain_yj said:


> http://www.rotorburn.com/image.php?image=088a8d8ab3.jpg:skep:


you win :thumbsup:
even I'M appalled by that bike


----------



## Dave_k (Jul 18, 2009)

Gruntled said:


> I kinda like the look of square tubing....actually it looks DAMN SIIIICK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what model turner is that?


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but for some reason, the Evil Revolt just rubs me the wrong way. All the linkages in there makes it look over complicated.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> you win :thumbsup:
> even I'M appalled by that bike


what do i win??? i don't understand why people are all excited about it.


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

that frame looks sweet to me


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ridefreeride said:


> nicolai nucleon dh


you win , now get that sh*t out of here!!!


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> what do i win??? i don't understand why people are all excited about it.


your choice









or


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> your choice


that was a no brainer, look how cute!!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

The_rydster said:


> Nicolais are beautiful from an engineering point of view. They are pure function. No compromising the design to appease percieved style.


A blocky design with tons of excessive material is NOT good engineering. In fact those frames make up for a total lack of engineering by piling tons of extra **** onto em. Tight tolerances only go so far these days.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

It seems people are fairly split on alot of these bikes. I personally like the evil.

but, does anybody like the Krutors or the Lahar, or are they so godawful that nobody can like them.

http://www.krutor.cz/bikes/krutor/en.htm

http://www.rotorburn.com/image.php?image=088a8d8ab3.jpg


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

The Krutor looks like modern art in a bad way. It reminds me of the metal/wood art you see in Chipotle restaurants for some reason.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

lol next youll be comparing your spandex or hair style..... its how your bike works. not how pretty or what color it is.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Never said i wouldn't ride any of them. The nicolai is probably a fun bike but it's still fugly. Now the two in my last post i might ride but i doubt it, because of the design more then the fact that they are hideous:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

mountain_yj said:


> http://www.krutor.cz/bikes/krutor/en.htm
> 
> http://www.rotorburn.com/image.php?image=088a8d8ab3.jpg


Holy sh1t.... how does the sensible human mind come up with stuff like that? Anybody who sees that crap must be scarred for life! :nonod: :crazy: :yikes:


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Despite the well documented issues around actually getting a lahar and having it serviced - the idea of a lightweight carbon fibre high pivot zero brakejack gearbox bike is kind of appealing ... if thats the first time people have seen one where have you all been the last few years?

Again function over form will always split opinion but i know whats important to me when i barelling into a sketchy wet rooty turn.

The Krutor however didnt really bring anything new function wise


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

The_rydster said:


> Nicolais are beautiful from an engineering point of view. They are pure function. No compromising the design to appease percieved style.


Design aside, it looks like someone threw skittles at it. Kinda triggers nausea.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Holy sh1t.... how does the sensible human mind come up with stuff like that? Anybody who sees that crap must be scarred for life! :nonod: :crazy: :yikes:


The First Krutor bike looks like something either Robocop would ride if he were into downhilling, or something Chuck Norris would ride if there were to be another Delta Force movie about a downhill terrorist and/or WMD dealer.



> Again function over form will always split opinion but i know whats important to me when i barelling into a sketchy wet rooty turn.


True, but there should at least be some sort of happy balance between the two; of which there is none in the Lahar. They look exactly like the destructive force of nature after which they are named (a big river of nasty mud).


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Yikes


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

I hate the look of commencals high riding straight top tubes and also transition blindsides.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

That krutor looks like a santacruz super8 crossed with a mountain cycle, only carbon, and somehow it manages to be uglier than either one.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW!
Those Krutor bikes look sick. Like diseased sick. Like bucket half full of vomit sick. Like public outhouse at a chili festival sick.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

rotfl.










he's about to pinn that *****


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

bacon11 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but for some reason, the Evil Revolt just rubs me the wrong way. All the linkages in there makes it look over complicated.


Wow thats a clean bike! I like it!!


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

That's so wrong. Lol.


----------



## chibow (Mar 3, 2004)

misctwo said:


>


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

Now these look aweful


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

sadly enough....I drool over all these bikes. I am coming off a diamonback coil ex so yeah. I might be gettin this bike:









You guys think its some ugly piece of **** huh? Well i like it and it looks awesome in person.
The white spokes are pimp


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I was expecting a lot from this thread, but Spesh Bighit set the ugly bar so high that everything else looks pretty in comparison.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

If I had to pick the top five ugliest bikes in production (or produced in the last year or so) it would be these five, ranging from ugliest to illegally ugly:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow. Had your eyesite checked lately? Lol.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

**** except for the last one those are sexy!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

threeXtoedXsloth said:


> **** except for the last one those are sexy!


Exactly my thoughts. The KHS is a no-brainer, but every other frame is state of the art... Even the discontinued Sunday is a very viable frame, and they all "look" great IMO.

What are some of your favorite frames Chernobyl? Not flaming, just curious...


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

threeXtoedXsloth said:


> **** except for the last one those are sexy!


Yup, that is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

internet sarcasm?


----------



## hbracca (May 15, 2007)

I have to add the 06-07ish Bighits. Also if you happen to swing by a local Pawn Shop you could probably get one of those sweet Trek Y frames that we all wanted back in the day.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

misctwo said:


> rotfl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are you like 8 years old? that guy rides i bet more then you! grow the f**k up dweeb


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

mobile chernobyl: How can you say that Intense M6 is ugly?!?!?

Oh well, each to their own opinion i suppose


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

mobile chernobyl said:


> If I had to pick the top five ugliest bikes in production (or produced in the last year or so) it would be these five, ranging from ugliest to illegally ugly:


:skep: 
The only ugly one in that pile is the last one.


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

Anything with bent tubing, Norco, Specialized, Haro top-tube.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

u dont like the X7?


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

How about the 357! Blech!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mountain cycle frames are hideous


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

The bent top tube drives me crazy. "The Horror" -In Colonel Kurtz's' voice.









https://farm1.static.flickr.com/254/450821171_b95806a524_o.jpg


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, see ~ Haro has alot of things going wrong for them on this one. Hydro-formed tubes and a Horrific swing arm. Maybe it's just the Haro name that pisses me off. Although Bob Haro made the best Number Plates in the 80's (I have 5 left over from my racing days). He's a talented guy and a great artist but his bikes have always bugged.



Calidownhiller said:


> How about the 357! Blech!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive always liked haro bikes since i was into bmx howver it wasnt my first choice when getting a mountain bike sinceit isnt a mainstream company in the mountain bike business howevr once I got one i was suprised how nice it looked.(not the 357 that bike is terible by all means) But most of their bikes are actualy not that bad.


----------

